# Completely off-topic:  help me identify this texture



## Chris_M (Feb 1, 2013)

I was doing some graphics for my brother-in-law's band, and kind of got stuck at the logo.
They had a graphic against a bright white background,
but nobody has the original layered file, or where to get it.

I managed to cut out and restore it reasonably respectably, but what I'd LIKE to do, is completely rebuild it from scratch.
I have the Font (or at least a very close match), and I have the bullet hole brushes.

What I don't have, and don't know what to look for, is the texture that was used on the logo's text (see screenshot below).
So please help me to identify, and/or find an free, unwatermarked download of the twexture used,
or the closest possible match to it.

Thanks.

(Click to Enlarge)




Oh, and while we're at it, does anybody know where I can find a photoshop tutorial to do this kind of thing,
I don't know what search term to use to search for said tutorial:

(Click to Enlarge)


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 1, 2013)

Chris,

For the texture, try Googling "Galvanized texture".

Hal


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that Hal, that appears to be what I am after as far as the texture is concerned,
I just have to find one that's free and not watermarked now.


----------

